# like you havent seen these before



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

here are some frogs!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

and here is the new rack system i am working on


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2006)

I get a kick out of the blue legs. It looks like they must be cold. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! You're expanding, Stan!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> Wow! You're expanding, Stan!


yes i am :evil:


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, those are neat! What do you feed them? Barb


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

fruit flies!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Neat, I love the blues


----------



## bwester (Jun 8, 2006)

Those little guys are awesome. What are the valves on the tanks for?


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

bwester said:


> Those little guys are awesome. What are the valves on the tanks for?


drainage! i am getting a mistsystem from mistking.com for automatic misting and that is for the water to drain . i havent hooked up the tubing yet but it will be draining into a tank or a sterilite container


----------

